# Should I be ashamed of myself?



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

It was raining so I cooked the old ribs in the OVEN.   
Put em in the fridge, and at dinnertime fired up the grill to finish them. 

Came out perfect.


----------



## knine (May 20, 2007)

all you did was adapt and over come the elements for your grub. i see nothing wrong .  [smilie=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 20, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> Should I be ashamed of myself?   It was raining so I cooked the old ribs in the OVEN.
> Put em in the fridge, and at dinnertime fired up the grill to finish them.
> 
> Came out perfect.



Yes you should be ashamed...VERY ashamed! You should take them nasty oven cooked ribs and drop them off and my house for proper disposal   

Ya do what ya gotta do sometimes.... they look fine to me!


----------



## john pen (May 20, 2007)

Been there, done that...my daughter actually prefers them that way..


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 007bond-jb (May 20, 2007)

I'm gonna quote from another site....  OVEN DONT EVEN SAY THE O word lessin ya talkin bout bread... Rich will chime in soon, do I HERE A BOS commit???


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I'm gonna quote from another site....  OVEN DONT EVEN SAY THE O word lessin ya talkin bout bread... Rich will chime in soon, do I HERE A BOS commit???


BigWheel   Is that you


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

Our relationship is over.  In fact, I'm getting a restraining order.


 8) 








dood, do what ya got to do.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2007)

Real BBQ folk smoke in any weather.


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

"Real BBQ folk smoke in any weather.  "

and use liter fluid to start the fire too .

try to hide it in the snow . i am a tracking dog too .


----------



## john pen (May 21, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> "Real BBQ folk smoke in any weather.  "
> 
> and use liter fluid to start the fire too .
> 
> try to hide it in the snow . i am a tracking dog too .



Good eye's..I think the lighter fluid adds a nice flavor..


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> knine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pigs learned that from MaMa Ribs....


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

at least you didn't boil em   at least I hope you didnt


----------

